# favorite fruits you guys



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 24, 2010)

I am eating an ASIAN PEAR (also called an apple pear) and it is amazing and great and stuff. So, what's your favorite fruit?


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 24, 2010)

I love pineapple and want its babies. Bananas and strawberries are good. Otherwise not crazy about fruit.


----------



## Green (Sep 24, 2010)

pears are pretty awesome.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2010)

DRAGONFRUIT
and apples and pears and mangoes and bananas and oranges and nectarines and plums and grapes and cucumbers and peaches and and and and...

I've never met a fruit I don't like except tomatoes.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 24, 2010)

Pineapple. DEAR GOD PINEAPPLE. Fresh is best. I also like Green Grapes, Green apples, raspberries, and strawberries. I am a fruit person.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 24, 2010)

Oranges even though one tried to kill me a couple of years ago. I don't think it appreciated me trying to eat it whole.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Oranges even though one tried to kill me a couple of years ago. I don't think it appreciated me trying to eat it whole.


Fun fact: my dad once ate an orange without taking the skin off
he was drunk


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jessie said:


> DRAGONFRUIT


YES

You're now ten times more awesome than you were before.

I also love blackberries, peaches, oranges (even though I refuse to peel them), and raspberries.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 24, 2010)

Never had Dragonfruit. I want to, though.


----------



## Flora (Sep 24, 2010)

hmmm...i like grapes. i like pears too, but they're actually pretty much a running gag in my life now (THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOUR FAVORITE BAND IS INSANE)


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 24, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Never had Dragonfruit. I want to, though.


Yes, you want to. Everyone wants to.

To be fair, though, they're usually very hard to find. By my experience, no supermarket but Asian supermarkets stock them, and even then only during the summer.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2010)

Dragonfruit is notoriously hard to find, but it's absolutely _delicious_.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 24, 2010)

I drew a dragonfruit once :o
In hindsight I should have just run out of the room with it and eaten it, ruining the art class for everyone, because it looked awesome.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a great thread. I love fruit! Biting into a fruit is such a "fucking magnets, how do they work" experience - it's unbelievable that something so delicious just _fell off a tree_. Plus it's good for you! The only kind I don't like is bananas for whatever reason. Here might be a ranking


1: Strawberry
2: Peach
3: Apple
4: Raspberry
5: Watermelon
6: Mango
7: Grape
8: Blueberry
9: Orange/Clementine/Tangerine/Nectarine
10: Pear

Honorable mention: Grapefruit

We have this spiky fruit I found at the store in my kitchen that I might eat later. I'll tell you guys what I think.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 24, 2010)

DRAGON FRUIT who said dragonfruit i love dragonfruit goddamn

I had it once in tart form, I think.

But yeah pineapples and peaches and dragonfruit are my ~power trio fruit bros~ but I give all fruits a chance. Even papaya, which I originally though tasted like watery puke!


----------



## Superbird (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh yes pears are good.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 24, 2010)

Even though i've never had it, I like dragonfruit by default, on account of its awesome name.

Now to the real list- pineapple, cantaloupe, cherries, and all citrus fruits. And  Enigma berries.


----------



## .... (Sep 24, 2010)

Red grapes~~~


----------



## Minish (Sep 24, 2010)

Two words: Granny. Smith's.

Oh yeah.


----------



## [O] (Sep 24, 2010)

Pineapples, bananas, oranges, peaches, pretty much anything juicy.

My three least favorite fruits are watermelons, persimmons, and pears, in that order.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 24, 2010)

I like to eat. Eat. Eat. Apples and bananas.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 24, 2010)

Bananas! I love bananas. I also like pineapple, but I prefer it dried a bit in those little trail mix whatever bags than all drippy and moist and stuff. Grapes are also pretty good.

I also like apples, but since I got braces the brackets just dig into the apple, so I end up just hurting my teeth and getting apple juice all over the place without being able to bite deep enough to get a chunk off. >: If it's slices, though, I can eat that. I prefer Granny Smith apples, most red apples I've tried have the consistency of mashed potatoes and it's kinda gross.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 25, 2010)

Strawberries, the redder the sweeter, Bananas, Kiwis, Apricots, Peaches, and blueberries! :P YUM!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 25, 2010)

POMEGRANATES. They're almost in season, too!
Other than that, I like apples, pears, peaches, apricots, regular plums, prune plums, sugar plums, blackberries, raspberries, strawberries, and and and.

I really love fruit.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 25, 2010)

Mucho Mango....

I heart mango....mangomangomango.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 25, 2010)

Man, I love most kinds of fruits. I could be a fruititerian! I'd have to say my favorite is pineapple though. As long as it's fresh and ripe. But watermelon and strawberries are also good...>.>


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 25, 2010)

Charizard2K said:


> Mucho Mango....
> 
> I heart mango....mangomangomango.


I love the taste of Mango but I am not sure I have tried the actual fruit. I might have once.


----------



## Diz (Sep 25, 2010)

Neil Patrick Harris

Fresh Pineapple, Mango, Honeydew apples =)


----------



## Superbird (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh Oh and peaches. Peaches are heaven.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2010)

I really like bananas and oranges, and, a bit strangely, canned pears.... 

Bananas come first; oranges would if there wasn't the occasional bitter one. And then pears... I can eat a whole lot of those. :P


----------



## Tangle (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, this is hard for me. There are so many...
I hate strawberries, kiwis, mangos, and cherries. mangoes are just plain nasty, so are cherries.
I love cantelope, apples, bananas, grapes, watermelon, Peaches are okay every now and then.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 25, 2010)

Apples, bananas, grapes, kiwi...I also love oranges. I'd probably eat any fruit in my path.

Strangely, I don't like cantelope and melons and stuff.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 25, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Oh Oh and peaches. Peaches are heaven.


Amen, Peaches are one of the highest fruits on my list. 
Just had fresh peach funnel cake at our city's Arts and Wine festival OMG YUM!
I was so glad it came back this year last year they didn't have it or else we could not find it.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 25, 2010)

Strawberries, man. You can't deny the power of strawberries.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucas755 said:
			
		

> POMEGRANATES. They're almost in season, too!


:D

also strawberries, blueberries, figs, loquats, watermelon, grapes, peaches and bananas.


----------



## Jester (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucas and Ultraviolet saved you from a rant about how y'all need more Pomegranate in your life.

Kiss their feet.


----------



## Diz (Sep 25, 2010)

Yuck, cooked peaches are NASTY

I don't really have an opinion on fresh ones though. Plums are really sweet and I love them, along with kiwi.


Edit: Richard Simmons


----------



## spaekle (Sep 25, 2010)

Plums are the best. No contest!

I like bananas and oranges too, though peeling oranges is an annoying task.

I have a love/hate relationship with pears; they're good but have the texture of sand. >:|


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 25, 2010)

peaches are god tier, strawberries are high tier, bananas are mid-tier and pears are shit-tier.



_Ditto_ said:


> Neil Patrick Harris


godDAMNIT someone got in there before me. :(


----------



## Jolty (Sep 25, 2010)

strawberries o m g

also oranges and peaches
AND GRAPES
yes


----------



## @lex (Sep 25, 2010)

Bananas!
Oranges!
Raspberries!
Huckleberries!

Cloudberries get an honorary mention for making awesome jam.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 25, 2010)

OMNOM FRUITS. I love... most of them, but if I had to say a favorite, I guess it would be oranges. Or raspberries.

Also strawberries and bananas and apples and mango and blueberries and pomegranate and~
WANT TO TRY DRAGONFRUIT, if only because of epic name.

Also I love kiwi but I'm allergic. -_-


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 25, 2010)

Oranges, bananas, and pineapples


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2010)

Not enough love for snozzberries in this thread.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 25, 2010)

...are snozzberries an actual fruit? o.o


----------



## Green (Sep 25, 2010)

Amazingly, yes.


----------



## Clover (Sep 25, 2010)

They taste like snozzberries.

Oh man though you've hit on one of my soft spots. OKAY let's see. First place goes to watermelon, of course; I could finish one of those myself given a day. I also enjoy canteloupe and honeydew and this Brazilian melon called melão. Fuji apples are my favorite, though I'll eat a few other kinds if they're available. Especially with peanut butter and marshmallow, omg. Red grapes, canned or fresh peaches, pears, black plums... delish. Oranges, fresh pineapple, yes please. Cherries or strawberries? I prefer them on cake. Bananas I love with chocolate ice cream. I'll even take a lemon wedge, cover it in sugar, and suck on it. It's like really concentrated lemonade. :3

What else, what else... I've never had dragonfruit. Here, they have passion fruit and guava and mango... and I don't really like any of it. Meh. [scrolls up for ideas] Ah, kiwis are delicious. Blueberries I only started liking recently. I like them with italian cream cake, omnomnom. Raspberry flavor is decent, but raspberries themselves... idk. Grapefruits are neh. Pomegranates take too much effort. Coconut... I can take it or leave it. Frozen grapes are a great alternative to ice cream.

<MidnightDS> someone made the "favorite fruits you guys" thread just to tick off butterfree didn't they


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 25, 2010)

MidnightSaboteur said:


> I'll even take a lemon wedge, cover it in sugar, and suck on it. It's like really concentrated lemonade. :3


haha oh man, I remember when I was a little kid I did something like this. Only it was a good deal of sugar on a plate and a whole lemon's worth of juice. eating habits, I was doing them wrong :|

although i think i want to try what you did now.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 25, 2010)

Colorado peaches ftw!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 25, 2010)

Grannie Smith apples, bananas and pomegranates.
I'm extremely boring.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2010)

GUYS GUYS

RED apples or GREEN apples?

I prefer red.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 25, 2010)

Apple sauce!


----------



## Aisling (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Granny Smith apples are "green" apples and at least three people have specified Granny Smith. I know I like those better.

Any of you guys know of any red apples that are crisp like green apples without the consistency of mashed potatoes? Because I'd like to know.


----------



## H-land (Sep 25, 2010)

Eh, granny smiths are for pies.

But I usually don't eat fruit. There's always a nasty texture or some nasty skin or something that stops me from enjoying them.

But I wanna say star fruit's one of my favorites.
Favorite apple's red delicious. 
I'd like pineapple if it weren't too strong, but I can't stand melons either because they're all too weak.
Oranges and friends just have textures I don't care for.
And I think we just never buy pears.


----------



## Clover (Sep 25, 2010)

Alraune said:


> I'm pretty sure Granny Smith apples are "green" apples and at least three people have specified Granny Smith. I know I like those better.
> 
> Any of you guys know of any red apples that are crisp like green apples without the consistency of mashed potatoes? Because I'd like to know.


Fuji apples! Fujifujifuji! They're great for eating out of hand - they're crisp and sweet and huuuuge. My favorite. <3


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2010)

Alraune said:


> I'm pretty sure Granny Smith apples are "green" apples and at least three people have specified Granny Smith. I know I like those better.
> 
> Any of you guys know of any red apples that are crisp like green apples without the consistency of mashed potatoes? Because I'd like to know.


Consistency of mashed potatoes? What crazy apples have you been smoking?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 25, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> GUYS GUYS
> 
> RED apples or GREEN apples?
> 
> I prefer red.


green is glorious apple master race! red tend not to taste as nice.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 25, 2010)

a challenger appears


----------



## Flareth (Sep 25, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> GUYS GUYS
> 
> RED apples or GREEN apples?
> 
> I prefer red.


I like both. But I prefer red apples. :3


----------



## Aisling (Sep 25, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Consistency of mashed potatoes? What crazy apples have you been smoking?


Whatever apples they serve in school cafeterias. :T When I actually try them they're always super mushy and stuff, like they're pre-chewed or something and then wrapped in a skin.

Hm, fuji apples? I might have to sniff those out.


----------



## .... (Sep 25, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> a challenger appears


Like yellow apples better~


----------



## Clover (Sep 25, 2010)

If all the planets were stuck together, that's how much I love pears.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 25, 2010)

Um, well, bananas, apples (pink lady and fuji are the best, but I like many kinds), red and green grapes, starfruit, oranges, peaches, pineapples, lemons. I'm not that fond of melons or grapefruit, but some I can tolerate (watermelon). Limes in their main fruit form are too bitter but lime juice frozen into a bar is delicious, even though my lips always bleed due to the intense acidity.


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 26, 2010)

Raspberries, nectarines, grapes and... I guess bananas. I eat bananas a lot due to the fact that my parents buy them more than any other fruit, and I find grapes kind of addictive.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 26, 2010)

DRAGONFRUIT++

And also POMEGRANATES even though they're ridiculously hard to eat (so many seeds ahhh). 

Anyone who hates pears hasn't had asian pears before. They're the best pears ever. 

Also, bell fruit. And star fruit. And mangoes. And papayas! Papayas are delicious. Durians aren't bad either, if you freeze them first so they don't stink.  

Red delicious apples are gross because they've been bred to look long and pretty, not delicious. Fuji apples > you. 

Also also, I have a question: is canadien a fruit? I've heard that it's a fruit (or at least a food), but I can't figure out _what_ it is.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 29, 2010)

Something amazing happened today. I opened the fridge to get a fruit, and there was this gigantic dragonfuit sitting there.

Needless to say, I am very happy.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 29, 2010)

EVERYONE FLOCK TO BLAZHY'S HOUSE RIGHT NOW :O


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 29, 2010)

Nearly forgot the most delicious fruit on the face of the planet-

kiwikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwi

KIWI!


----------



## Green (Sep 29, 2010)

you jerk, eating kiwi eggs


----------



## Kinova (Sep 29, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Nearly forgot the most delicious fruit on the face of the planet-
> 
> kiwikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwi
> 
> KIWI!


Respect. Kiwis are amazing.

I also have a thing for satsumas/tangerines/clementines/other variant of miniorange. :v Mrrrm juice. Some fruits get better when mixed with other stuff, like bananas and custard or raspberries and dark chocolate.

I'm not sure I've ever had dragonfruit! Google makes it look like vanilla ice cream in a leafy pink pot, though, so I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 29, 2010)

Granny Smith apples are the shit.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 29, 2010)

Pineapple, strawberries, bananas. I'm not especially inventive with fruit.

However, I will proclaim my love of satsumas. I think they're absolutely delicious.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 29, 2010)

Pineapple Pears, Bananas, Apples.

I feel dumb. What's a Dragonfruit? Sounds good and everyone is all OMGOMGOMGFINGDRAGONFRUIT

What do they look like?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 29, 2010)

Brock said:


> Pineapple Pears, Bananas, Apples.
> 
> I feel dumb. What's a Dragonfruit? Sounds good and everyone is all OMGOMGOMGFINGDRAGONFRUIT
> 
> What do they look like?


it is also really cool looking C:


----------



## Aisling (Sep 29, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> it is also really cool looking C:


Oh my goodness.
It looks like spiderwebs or worm cocoons or something with tons of little seeds in it! Eeeeeew!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 29, 2010)

Alraune said:


> Oh my goodness.
> It looks like spiderwebs or worm cocoons or something with tons of little seeds in it! Eeeeeew!


B-but! That vibrant pink color! It has spikes on it! I think it's a cool-looking fruit! D:


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 29, 2010)

There's always the red-fleshed variety! Comparison!

Looks more like _bloody_ spider webs with tons of little seeds in it.

I'm not helping, am I?

But seriously I think it looks really cool. :C For whatever reason I tend to ignore the aesthetics of the inside of any fruit. It's just... there, if you know what I mean, and I eat it.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 29, 2010)

blazheirio889 said:


> There's always the red-fleshed variety! Comparison!
> 
> Looks more like _bloody_ spider webs with tons of little seeds in it.
> 
> ...


Actually, the very first time I saw a picture of it it looked like some hollowed out shell someone filed with chocolate chip ice cream. I was all ":D!"

So guys how do you /eat/ your fruits? I dip apples in honey whenever I can, and caramel is any is around.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 29, 2010)

The first time I ate dragonfruit, it was already peeled and everything and was just sitting in a pre-prepared fruit dish. I decided to try it and instantly fell in love~

Uh, I don't eat my fruit in any special way, actually. With apples, pears, peaches, and the like, I just wash and dig right in. At the moment, I can only think of one fruit that I eat in a remotely different way: mango. I chop the fruit into three pieces, leaving the seed in the center piece. Then I take the side piece, slice a lattice pattern in it, and scoop with a spoon. ...I'm not entirely sure what purpose that lattice pattern serves, actually!


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 29, 2010)

I love all fruits. EXCEPT plums and grapefruit and pomegranates. I've never tried starfruit or dragonfruit but I want to. D:

I had a pomegranate when I was... what, ten, and totally obsessed with Greek mythology, so. x3 I asked for one. I just don't like grapefruit at all, and I'm alright with plums as long as I'm not eating plum butter, which I cannot stand. :/


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 29, 2010)

I just... eat them? As in, I wash them and, if applicable, peel off the skin or leaves, then eat them. I peel my mangos, too. For kiwis and papayas (and dragonfruits, although I've only had a whole one twice before), I cut them in half and scoop the meat out with a spoon. 

I sometimes stick frozen fruit into a blender with milk and make smoothies out of them. Delicious.


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah, and because I've had a massive open bite for most of my life, I tend to slice and peel my fruit. I can't eat ones like apples and pears whole. D: I like smoothies and juice, and I'll nom on lemon slices set out for tea. x3 I used to suck lime halves when I was little because I loved how sour they were. I kind of grew out of doing so, though.

If I'm too lazy to make a sandwich, I'll just coat a banana with peanut butter and eat it like that. :P 

...Do people who like bananas prefer to eat them when they're sweet and ripe, or when they're less ripe and far less mushy? I can't stand eating them when they're fully yellow and soft. :/


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer bananas to be ripe-ish, but not extremely yellow.

 ...Extremely yellow... that's a new one. Anyway. I find the greener ones less appealing, but will eat them anyway.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 30, 2010)

> I love all fruits. EXCEPT plums and grapefruit and pomegranates.


>:O

_get out_


I don't like kiwi fruit because they make my mouth feel funny :/ they taste good, but something about them makes my mouth feel itchy and painful. I also hate gooseberries because they taste like poison. :c


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, so I talked to a friend at school today who said he'd had dragonfruit. Good news: he said it tasted awesome. Bad news: He said it was very hard to get. ("Insanely hard" were his exact words.) He also said it resembled a pomegraneate, in shape and the way the fruit is.



ultraviolet said:


> I don't like kiwi fruit because they make my mouth feel funny :/ they taste good, but something about them makes my mouth feel itchy and painful.


Perhaps it's the skin? if not, you might be allergic to them, or not like the seeds. I think kiwis taste like a mix between a lime and a pineapple.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 30, 2010)

> Perhaps it's the skin? if not, you might be allergic to them, or not like the seeds.


I think it's the seeds, because I eat them without the skin. :c


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 1, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> I don't like kiwi fruit because they make my mouth feel funny :/ they taste good, but something about them makes my mouth feel itchy and painful.


I had the exact same experience when I was little. It just felt all tingly but it actually hurt a _lot_ for me. They scared me into staying away from kiwis for years (I do rather like them now, though). At the time, though, I attributed the tingly/painful feel to the kiwi's sourness and cuts all over my mouth, as I had eaten quite a bit of dry cereal before the kiwi.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 1, 2010)

Kiwis make my mouth feel funny too!

Mangos. I can't believe only a few people said mangos (mangoes?). Sadly they are now out of season :( Most fruits make me feel sick, but I love mangos!


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 1, 2010)

Watermelon and mango are my favorite fruits, and since everyone's talking about kiwi, I usually eat them in slices almost whole, since the seeds in them get really crunchy and annoying after a while. :P For some reason, I eat blackberries like that too...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 1, 2010)

The awesome mango................^-^


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 1, 2010)

1: Strawberry
2: Apple
3: Pear
4: Green Grape
5: Watermelon

Oh yeah


----------

